# G2A - VAT - Pflicht ?!



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe nun seit mehreren Tagen nicht mehr nach games gesucht.

Heute, merke ich dass G2A nicht mehr online ist.

Wisst ihr vielleicht was da los ist?




_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## Lg3 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: G2A offline ?*

Mittlerweile geht die Seite ja wieder ^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: G2A offline ?*

Okay danke


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich einen neuen Thread öffne, frage ich lieber hier.
Wie ist das eigentlich bei G2A und co mit den Steuern?

*Muss* ich mein Heimatland zwecks Steuersatz angeben?
Hat jemand schon negative Erfahrungen mit _Falschangaben_ gemacht?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2015)

im grunde ja
Und mittlerweile wird das vorausgewählt


----------

